# Ambulance Stretcher Stair Width



## mgpxl (May 17, 2014)

In a 2-story building, code states :

3002.4a General Stretcher Requirements -

Exceptions:

4. Elevator(s) in two-story buildings or structures equipped with stairs of a configuration that will accommodate the carrying of the gurney or stretcher as permitted by the local jurisdictional authority.

Anybody know what stair width accommodating a stretcher would typically be? As we are in early stages we want to get a rough number until we can get the local city to weigh in. From what I understand, the minimum 44" should be enough?

The wild card, however, is that it is a Senior Recreation center.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2014)

That's a new one


----------



## cda (May 17, 2014)

One of those Jerry brown things

3002.4a General Stretcher Requirements. All buildings and structures with one or more passenger service elevators shall be provided with not less than one medical emergency service elevator to all landings meeting the provisions of Section 3002.4a.

Exceptions:

1. Elevators in structures used only by maintenance and operating personnel.

2. Elevators in jails and penal institutions.

3. Elevators in buildings or structures where each landing is at ground level or is accessible at grade level or by a ramp.

4. Elevator(s) in two-story buildings or structures equipped with stairs of a configuration that will accommodate the carrying of the gurney or stretcher as permitted by the local jurisdictional authority.

5. Elevators in buildings or structures less than four stories in height for which the local jurisdictional authority has granted an exception in the form of a written document.

3002.4.1a Gurney size. The medical emergency service elevator shall accommodate the loading and transport of an ambulance gurney or stretcher [maximum size 24 inches by 84 inches (610 mm by 2134 mm) with not less than 5-inch (127 mm) radius corners] in the horizontal position.

3002.4.2a Hoistway doors. The hoistway landing openings shall be provided with power-operated doors.

3002.4.3a Elevator entrance openings and car size. The elevator car shall be of such a size and arrangement to accommodate a 24-inch by 84-inch (610 mm by 2134 mm) ambulance gurney or stretcher with not less than 5-inch (127 mm) radius corners, in the horizontal, open position, shall be provided with a minimum clear distance between walls or between walls and door excluding return panels not less than 80 inches by 54 inches (2032 mm by 1372 mm), and a minimum distance from wall to return panel not less than 51 inches (1295 mm) with a 42-inch (1067 mm) side slide door.

Exception: The elevator car dimensions and/or the clear entrance opening dimensions may be altered where it can be demonstrated to the local jurisdictional authority’s satisfaction that the proposed configuration will handle the designated gurney or stretcher with equivalent ease. Documentation from the local authority shall be provided to the Occupational Safety and Health Standards Board.

3002.4.4a Elevator recall. The elevator(s) designated the medical emergency elevator shall be equipped with a key switch to recall the elevator nonstop to the main floor. For the purpose of this section, elevators in compliance with Section 3003.2 shall be acceptable.

3002.4.5a Designation. Medical emergency elevators shall be identified by the international symbol (Star of Life) for emergency medical services.

3002.4.6a Symbol size. The symbol shall not be less than 3 inches (76 mm) in size.

3002.4.7a Symbol location. A symbol shall be permanently attached to each side of the hoistway door frame on the portion of the frame at right angles to the hallway or landing area. Each symbol shall be not less than 78 inches (1981 mm) and not more than 84 inches (2134 mm) above the floor level at the threshold.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2014)

OR?????

4. Elevator(s) in two-story buildings or structures equipped with stairs of a configuration that will accommodate the carrying of the gurney or stretcher as permitted by the local jurisdictional authority.

Do you need to worry about it in two story building??

If so sounds like an ahj call on what stairs should be. My guess would be problem if they turn


----------



## cda (May 17, 2014)

http://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/pubs/PL_09-05.pdf


----------



## mark handler (May 17, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> One of those Jerry brown things


No,  try the state fire marshal.

The width is not given because it will be different based on the design of the stair well. A central wall will require a wider stairwell. No wall you can turn around a gurney over the center rails


----------



## mark handler (May 17, 2014)




----------

